

The Psychological Difference Between Freemium & Free Trial Plans  - dchuk
http://www.layeredthoughts.com/startups/the-psychological-difference-between-freemium-free-trial-plans

======
uiri
I don't think a comparison between amount of space usable/user (like in
Evernote) and max words/day (your freemium?) is fair. If Evernote limited
based on bandwidth/day or something like that or your model was total # of
words a free account can use, then perhaps the comparison would be more fair.
I think the problem with a max words/day is that the customer will limit their
dependence to that maximum. You need the customer in a mindset where they'll
only be concerned about the free plan's limits by the time they are dependent
on the product.

~~~
dchuk
right, I agree. I was using evernote moreso because 1) I was writing the post
in evernote at the time so it was the first thing I thought of and 2) they
have extremely low costs and require a decent amount of time to convince a
user to convert to a paying user (they fully need to incorporate evernote into
their workflow before converting).

My product (and this is in no way a comparison on product value to evernote)
produces keyword analysis results nearly immediately, so the value can be
realized a lot sooner and the user can incorporate my product into their
workflow a lot sooner than something like evernote.

Also, as Evernote limits by total storage space in the free plan, it's
comparable to what we used to do with total keywords for a free trial (before
our freemium).

------
rogerbinns
I'm still astonished at the sites that want contact information before they
will tell you how their product works. HelpScout seemed useful for my startup,
and I end up at a page where they will show me a video providing I supply a
plethora of information. I waited for several minutes waiting for the email to
arrive at mailinator before giving up.

------
kaedus
I like the distinction you make that freemium can work with certain
businesses, but with others it doesn't make as much sense.

------
rymedia
Got me thinking. Good post.

------
hackerzac
Awesome stuff

